# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Intro Class >  >  Covlad96's Workbook

## covlad96

*Reality Checks:*
- Nose Pinch is my main one
- Look at the time. Look away. Look again 

*Dream Signs:*
- Being on holiday
- Seeing a friend who I don't usually see
- My favourite genre of music being played in public places 


*Short-Term Goals:*
- Have a LD in about 1/2 months time
- Recall at least 2 dreams every day
- Practice on my awareness every day
- Increase the vividness of my dreams

*Long-Term Goals:*
- Have many LDs each month


*Lucid/Dream Recall History:*
- Ive had between 7-10 Lucid Dreams
- I usually recall at least one dream a night

*Current Technique:*
- I used to use MILD and DILD

----------


## covlad96

Your Homework For Lesson I is to:

*1. Start your own workbook thread in this subforum* -Done
*2. Start a Dream Journal and record each dream* - Done
*3. Record the times that you naturally go to bed and wake-up, and list it in your workbook*

Friday Night:
01:00 - 06:45
Saturday Night:
01:15 - 08:15 
08:50 - 12:30

*4. Reality checks:*
Saturday - I reality checked on the coach going to a football match. I done this about 4 times. I didnt reality check much tbh

*5. Write a list for why you want to lucid dream (for motivation), and plan out what you want to do in your next lucid dream*
I want to lucid dream because there is a whole world to explore. I want to have fun and experience stuff which you could only do in a dream and which people could only wish to do.
In my next LD I want too walk down the motorway with the like electric things the geeza had on Iron Man. (When he sliced he F1 car in half)

*6. Establish a night-time routine*
I leave my DJ open on the right page every night anyway. I'm going to also read my dreams from the night before and read a couple of peoples DJs on DV

Optional:
*7.Start a DreamViews Dream Journal* - Done
*8.Start posting snippets from your dreams in the Dream Snippets Thread to get feedback on your dreams!* - Done
*9.Start practicing awareness from Lesson III* - I'll do that when I reach Lesson III
*10.If you notice any recurring elements in your dream journal (aka dream signs), list it in your workbook* - My friend who I don't see that much

Do I just move onto Lesson 2 now? Or do I continue lesson 1 for a bit longer? :smiley:

----------


## paigeyemps

Hey covlad! Welcome to the class!  :Party: 

Workbook looks good  :wink2:  Looking forward to reading more of your progress.

See ya around!

P.S. I think you can move on to the next lesson if you think you're ready  :wink2:

----------


## covlad96

Yeah yeah, I'm ready just need to focus on reality checks abit more though  :tongue2: 

Your Homework For Lesson II is:

*Study up on all of the induction techniques listed here and find one that suits you* - MILD is the one which suits me the best I think

*Practice your chosen induction technique for at least 2 weeks (although longer is preferred) before changing it to something else or ruling out that it's not working.
Continue to post all of your experiences, even failed ones, into your workbook* - I shall focus on MILD for the next two weeks, I'll make sure I post every day how it goes.

Optional:
*Discuss your chosen technique with the teachers by posting in your workbook. There are lots of ways to go about each technique, we will be able help you find a method that suits you* - My chosen technique is MILD. I will mainly be focusing on this but I will continue to do reality checks and also I want to work on my awareness as well  :wink2:  

*Choose a second (and possibly third) induction technique that compliments your first* - I'll go for DILD as my second and when I'm further down the line I shall start focusing more on either DEILD or WILD not sure yet.

*If possible, it is highly advised to include WBTB into your routine* - While it is the holidays and also at weekends I do a WBTB kind of. I have like a cover paper round at my local shop, so i go down see if someone has not attended and can't do a paper round, if they haven't turned up I do there paper round however if they have turned up I go back home. Usually everyday I go back home which means I'm awake for about 15 minutes and then I can focus on my technique and go back to sleep. But I will also start doing a WBTB in the night as well though  :smiley:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> *If possible, it is highly advised to include WBTB into your routine* - While it is the holidays and also at weekends I do a WBTB kind of. I have like a cover paper round at my local shop, so i go down see if someone has not attended and can't do a paper round, if they haven't turned up I do there paper round however if they have turned up I go back home. Usually everyday I go back home which means I'm awake for about 15 minutes and then I can focus on my technique and go back to sleep. But I will also start doing a WBTB in the night as well though



Oh that's cool, sounds a little bit like what I do when the kids are in school. I wake up at about 6:45am, feed the kids and dogs and see them off to school, then at about 7:15 I go back to bed and sleep in. I've had alot of lucid dreams that way.

Good job on your workbook, it looks good.

----------


## covlad96

> I've had alot of lucid dreams that way



I find thats when my most vivid and when I remember most of my dreams as well  :smiley: 

*Practice your chosen induction technique for at least 2 weeks, continue to post all of your experiences, even failed ones, into your workbook* 

So here it goes

*MILD Day 1*

Last night I listened to the 4th podcast. After it finished I done RareColas night time routine. I relaxed by stretches, then done some dream incubation for about 10 - 15 mins. I then continued to say my mantra until I fell asleep. Which was 'tonight I WILL lucid dream' thoroughly meaning it each time I said it. By the time I fell to sleep it was about 12:00

I had two dreams before I woke up at 07:05am. I struggled to remember the first one and the second was just a fragment. I went back to sleep at 07:20 and said mantras till I fell asleep. I also looked at my hands and said next time I see these it will be in a dream. I had two more dreams untill I woke up at 12:20 these were a bit more vivid.

I'm hoping to improve my awareness in these two weeks also  :smiley:

----------


## covlad96

*MILD Day 2*

I once again done the night time routine same as yesterday. But after the dream incubation I needed the toilet, when i got back it wasn't long before I fell to sleep. So i didn't fit many mantras in. It was about 12:20 when I fell to sleep and I woke up at 6:30 as I was going Alton Towers. My alarm shocked me and I remembered no dreams  :Sad:  However I have been doing more reality checks today than I usually do, its becoming more of a habit now  :smiley:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

What does "going Alton Towers" mean?

Edit: oh my bad, part of the paper route I think.

----------


## covlad96

> What does "going Alton Towers" mean?
> 
> Edit: oh my bad, part of the paper route I think.



Haha nooo, I should of probably put what it was. Its a theme park in England  :tongue2:  

* MILD Day 3*

I done my night time routine again but when I got round to the end of my dream incubation I fell asleep. I went to sleep at 12:30 and woke up at 07:05 as usual. I only recalled a very short fragment when I woke up at 07:05 however I went back to sleep saying my mantra and woke up again at about 09:40. By this time I had  recalled 2 more dreams.

Question: When I go to sleep again, which is in the morning I can't say my normal mantra which is 'tonight I WILL lucid dream.' I have been saying 'When I fall to sleep I WILL have a lucid dream,' this feels to long, is there a mantra which I can say which is quick and simple for this time?

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Question: When I go to sleep again, which is in the morning I can't say my normal mantra which is 'tonight I WILL lucid dream.' I have been saying 'When I fall to sleep I WILL have a lucid dream,' this feels to long, is there a mantra which I can say which is quick and simple for this time?



You know, I'm really not that experienced with mantras to properly answer your question. Too bad we don't have a MILD class! (yet)

However, it does seem logical that you would want your mantra to be shorter so you can repeat it more, and not get lost in the "to" a" the" etc. But just to be more thorough, I asked some members about mantras in chat just now per your question, and this is what I got:


*Spoiler* for _Short Mantra vs Long Mantra_: 



[18:29:44] <@OpheliaBlue|Away> Long vs Short Mantras: which is better?
[18:29:47] <Alucinor^XIII> Doesn't sound like a bad idea, actually.
[18:29:52] <dorianmasK> Short
[18:29:54] <dorianmasK> By far
[18:29:59] <@OpheliaBlue|Away> I'm thinking short too
[18:30:01] <Alucinor^XIII> I actually disagree dorianmasK 
[18:30:01] <+RareCola> Short obv
[18:30:10] <Alucinor^XIII> Heres my reason for disagreeing
[18:30:14] <@OpheliaBlue|Away> I'm all ears
[18:30:27] <Alucinor^XIII> The short one becomes like repeating a word for me-- it loses its meaning after a while.
[18:30:32] <@OpheliaBlue|Away> (it was per this guy: http://www.dreamviews.com/f151/covla...6/#post1934483 )
[18:30:34] <dorianmasK> The subconscious mind doesn't have a very long attention span. It works with impressions, which are best evoked by keywords
[18:30:36] <Alucinor^XIII> I instead have a basic, two or three sentence mantra
[18:30:55] <Alucinor^XIII> And I focus on its meaning. I dont keep it exact. I each of the sentences have a basic idea behind them, and structure. But I'll change it a bit.
[18:31:01] <Alucinor^XIII> Which requires me to keep the meaning fresh
[18:31:09] <Alucinor^XIII> I feel like the intention is more important than the phrase.
[18:31:11] <dorianmasK> Well I guess it would depend on how well one could solidify the impression 
[18:31:23] <Alucinor^XIII> And i, personally, lose the intention if I find myself repeating a 4 word mantra over and over.
[18:33:35] <dorianmasK> The few times I've tried to MILD, I was semi-successful with straight forward intentions
[18:33:52] <dorianmasK> EPIC. LUCID. ADVENTURE. seems to be my fav




Hope that was somewhat helpful.  :smiley:

----------


## covlad96

Thank you Ophelia, yes it was helpful and I think short mantras are the way forward. I'm also interested in practising DEILD after reading Dutchraptors guide. Would I be able to continue to do my MILDs before bed and after my paper round but also attempt DEILDS throughout he night?  :smiley: 

*MILD Day 4*
I done my night time routine again before bed. I had one dream before I woke up. I then went back to sleep saying mantras and I had more vivid dreams and I was becoming more aware in my dreams. I kept noticing things which were weird. Such as when I was playing football I wasn't getting tired and there was people walking in the middle of the road. I can see I am progressing now  :smiley:  

 I just spent a while writing my dreams up to my dream journal on DV, they were quite long as they more vivid. Then as I went to post them my internet messed up. Then when the page loaded again I lost ALL OF IT!  :Bang head:  I'm not writing them out again :p

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Thank you Ophelia, yes it was helpful and I think short mantras are the way forward. I'm also interested in practising DEILD after reading Dutchraptors guide. Would I be able to continue to do my MILDs before bed and after my paper round but also attempt DEILDS throughout he night?



Absolutely. That's what's cool about MILDs, you can do them anytime in combination with other techniques. I would say this though, there's some speculation about how much or how little you should do in between DEILD dreams. Some people say a little mantra is ok, but most sources I've read say that in between the DEILDs, the only thing on your mind should be self awareness, and incubating the dream you just woke up from and/or about to transition back into. But you can definitely do the MILD before bed. Still, you get to experiement to see what works best for you.  :smiley: 





> *MILD Day 4*
> I done my night time routine again before bed. I had one dream before I woke up. I then went back to sleep saying mantras and I had more vivid dreams and I was becoming more aware in my dreams. I kept noticing things which were weird. Such as when I was playing football I wasn't getting tired and there was people walking in the middle of the road. I can see I am progressing now  
> 
>  I just spent a while writing my dreams up to my dream journal on DV, they were quite long as they more vivid. Then as I went to post them my internet messed up. Then when the page loaded again I lost ALL OF IT!  I'm not writing them out again :p



Oh I hate that. I started writing my dreams in wordpad and constantly hitting save because I have issues with my netbook sometimes too. Good that it's taking you so long to write them out, since that means you remember alot of detail!

----------


## covlad96

> Absolutely. That's what's cool about MILDs, you can do them anytime in combination with other techniques. I would say this though, there's some speculation about how much or how little you should do in between DEILD dreams. Some people say a little mantra is ok, but most sources I've read say that in between the DEILDs, the only thing on your mind should be self awareness, and incubating the dream you just woke up from and/or about to transition back into. But you can definitely do the MILD before bed. Still, you get to experiement to see what works best for you.



Yeah yeah, thats what I'll do. I'll focus on MILD before sleep and when DEILDing focus on the transition back into the dream  :smiley: 

*MILD Day 5*
Throughout the day yesterday I was a bit lazy. I didn't practice much awareness and do many reality checks. I went to sleep at 00:45 and I done a little bit of dream incubation and said mantras before sleep. I had an alarm set at 04:00 to attempt a DEILD but at about 03:15 my brother started non stop coughing for about an hour, meaning I turned that alarm off as he kept me awake for an hour. I got up at 07:05 and then set another alarm at 09:00 to try a DEILD again. Then I was awoken by mum asking if I had been down the shops, which I had. I turned round looked at the time it was 08:59 exactly. The alarm sounded, I turned it off went to sleep normally. So basically my DEILD attempts were a big fail!  ::lol::  But I did remember 3 dreams again. Also I will give the WILD and DEILD podcast a listen tonight.

----------


## covlad96

*MILD Day 6*

Ok, so I practiced awareness through the day. At night I did the dream incubation and mantras. I went to sleep at like 01:00 woke up at 08:15 then went back to sleep at 08:30 waking up at about 12. I remembered two dreams, I struggled to even remember them two dreams. They were more fragments actually. My dreams seem to be getting less vivid and harder to remember. I think I need to re read some tutorials and give the podcast a listen to get myself more motivated for the night. I'm going on holiday tomorrow for 5 days so I will probably keep MILDing until I get back and practicing awareness. Also being on holiday is one of my dreamsigns so thats an extra reason to keep practicing  :smiley:

----------


## paigeyemps

Nice! MILD is a great technique.

Have you tried drinking some apple juice or eat bananas before bed? I found them very helpful in making my dreams extremely vivid. :3

Keep it up, and have fun on your vacation!

----------


## covlad96

I really hate bananas, but I have done the apple juice before and it worked very well for me. 
Iv'e just got back from holiday and my dreams were quite vivid on holiday but I wrote none of my dreams down, I done no awareness, reality checks or MILD practice  ::roll::  

But after this break I'm ready to start working hard again to get Lucid dreams  ::D:

----------


## covlad96

*MILD Day 7*

Last night I didn't do the night time routine. I just done my Mantras as I was quite tired. I went to sleep at about half 12. Woke up at about 11. Waking up for my paper round at about 5 past 7. I had 2 dreams which were just scattered about everywhere

----------


## covlad96

*MILD Day 8*

Today I went to sleep at 00:30 and relaxed then done a bit of dream incubation and said my mantra 'tonight I will lucid dream'. I then woke up at quarter past 8 for my paper round. I had recalled one dream by now. I then back to sleep at about quarter to 9. This time I decided to switch my mantra up a bit. Before I started I looked at my hands and said next time I see these I will be in a lucid dream. I then started my mantra which was something along the lines of 'next time I'm asleep I will realise I'm dreaming and do a reality check'. Guess what? I had a LUCID DREAM! I posted it in my dream journal *here*. It felt quite a long and vivid lucid dream and I then woke up just before half past 10!  ::D:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Sorry for the late reponse to your workbook, I had a busy weekend. But it looks like you kept up with your stuff and it paid off!! I'll go read it now  ::mrgreen::

----------


## covlad96

> Sorry for the late reponse to your workbook, I had a busy weekend. But it looks like you kept up with your stuff and it paid off!! I'll go read it now



Yeah yeah, its okay  :smiley:  And yeah I'm glad I stuck with it and didn't change techinque.

*MILD Day 9 & 10*

The last two days have been a bit weird for sleeping. Also i haven't been doing much awareness but I should get that back on track today. On Day 9 I recalled 1 dream and then I missed my second dream because I was trying to remember the details with my eyes closed. I then remembered most of the dream however I started writing out the dream in my mind and then it kind of turned into a dream of me writing out a dream. It was weird. 

Then last night on Day 10 my mate was round. So I didn't go sleep to 4, then I had a bad sleep. I kept being woken up and that meant I kept forgetting my dream. So i recalled 1 last night. Tomorrow I have an induction day, so my sleeping may also be a bit weird tonight as I haven't stopped up at 7 in ages!

----------


## covlad96

*MILD Day 11*

I had sixth form induction today. I went to sleep at about 12:30 and slept like a rock until 06:30. I started to do dream incubation but I think I must of fell asleep before the mantra part. When I get back to school I hopefully will keep a normal sleep routine.

----------


## RareCola

> *MILD Day 11*
> 
> I had sixth form induction today. I went to sleep at about 12:30 and slept like a rock until 06:30. I started to do dream incubation but I think I must of fell asleep before the mantra part. When I get back to school I hopefully will keep a normal sleep routine.



Might pay to sit up in bed, something slightly less comfortable so that you don't fall asleep while you're practicing the MILD techniques.

----------


## covlad96

> Might pay to sit up in bed, something slightly less comfortable so that you don't fall asleep while you're practicing the MILD techniques.



I always think to myself I will do this! But when I get into my bed I get comfy and think 'hmm can't harm lying down'  ::lol::  I will do this tonight though  :smiley:  

*MILD Day 12*

Last night I was very tired so I went to sleep at about 11:00. I just went straight with mantras and fell asleep quickly. I didn't recall a dream till 11 the next morning. I thought may as well have another hour, there's always the chance of an LD so I said a mantra and fell asleep. I then had a lucid dream!  ::D:  It was only short but I managed to summon something which I've never successfully done before so I was quite happy about doing that! The dream is *here* if you wish to read  :tongue2:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Awesome!! Good job on not only summoning the bouncy castle, but being able to go in and bounce around in it. Mantras really seem to be the ticket with you.

Want to know something kinda trippy? Related to your 2nd dream, I was in England in 1991 irl, and I went on some carnival rides with some friends. It was the last day of my stay, and I had 6 or 7 gold coins in my pocket (I think they were pounds). I was all excited to buy some icecream with it after the ride, but they all fell out because it went too fast  :Sad:  Anyway, your dream totally reminded me of that haha.

----------


## covlad96

> Want to know something kinda trippy? Related to your 2nd dream, I was in England in 1991 irl, and I went on some carnival rides with some friends. It was the last day of my stay, and I had 6 or 7 gold coins in my pocket (I think they were pounds). I was all excited to buy some icecream with it after the ride, but they all fell out because it went too fast  Anyway, your dream totally reminded me of that haha.



Hahaha yep, them gold coins would be pounds. I always worry on rides that my phone will fall out, maybe that's why I had a dream about it.

*MILD Day 13*

I sat up doing dream incubation last night and it worked a lot better than laying down. I will continue doing it this way. I then proceeded to do my mantras. I had about 12 hours sleep and I recalled 2 dreams and 2 dream fragments.

----------


## covlad96

*MILD Day 14*

Its been two weeks doing the MILD technique and I've had two lucid dreams so I'm quite happy with that  :smiley:  I'm going to continue with doing just the MILD technique for another 2 weeks, then I want to start trying WILD but still doing MILD before bed. I've always wanted to successfully complete a WILD  :tongue2: 

Last night I done dream incubation and my mantras. I had to get up early so I only recalled one dream, although I wrote down the details I have now forgot most of the dream after having a hectic day  ::roll:: 

*Extra Assignment*

Oh yes, and what I will be doing during the school year to keep on top of my lucid dreaming is try to keep a regular sleep schedule through the week, make sure I get at least 8 hours sleep and give myself at least 15-30 minutes time before bed to focus on lucid dreaming such as dream incubation etc.

----------


## covlad96

*MILD Day 15*

Last night I went to sleep earlier than I have been going recently, I went to bed at 10:30. I did dream incubation and mantras. I then slept and I had recalled 1 dream by 01:00. I thought this was pretty good because I'm usually going sleep just before 01:00. I then slept and had a great nights sleep. I recalled 2 more dreams and then woke up at 08:00. 

I think starting from now I'm going to try and keep going to bed between 10:00 and 10:30 and wake up somewhere between 06:30 and 07:00 during weekdays. Its only just getting my 8 hours sleep but I don't want to be going to bed at 9 o clock really  :tongue2:

----------


## covlad96

*MILD Day 16*

So i went to bed at 11:00 and then woke up at 07:00. Before I fell to sleep I done some dream incubation and progressed onto mantras again. I had 2 dreams and one short dream fragment. When you go to dream incubate do you imagine it in first person? I don't know why when I do it, it feels like I'm in third person.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Its only just getting my 8 hours sleep but I don't want to be going to bed at 9 o clock really



 Haha I don't blame you.





> When you go to dream incubate do you imagine it in first person? I don't know why when I do it, it feels like I'm in third person.



I noticed recently that I go back and forth, though not intentionally. In fact, I sometimes have to force myself to keep it in 3rd person. My reasoning for this is often I switch back and forth within my dreams too, and sometimes that causes me to lose lucidity. I believe the more effort made to stay 1st person in my thoughts/daydreams/incubations/etc, the less often I might involuntarily switch to 3rd person in a dream. I haven't fully tested this out yet, it's just a hypothesis in the works  :tongue2:

----------


## covlad96

> I noticed recently that I go back and forth, though not intentionally.



Yeah yeah, this keeps happening to me. It depends on what I'm incubating about. 





> I believe the more effort made to stay 1st person in my thoughts/daydreams/incubations/etc, the less often I might involuntarily switch to 3rd person in a dream. I haven't fully tested this out yet, it's just a hypothesis in the works



I think I'm going to do this now. Just focus on the 1st person. Thank you

*MILD Day 17*

I went to sleep at 11:00 and woke up at 07:00. I had 2 dreams and 1 was lucid  ::D:  It was short and not that vivid and it switched between 1st and 3rd person like what were talking about haha. Anyway here it is.  :smiley:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Man, I hate when that happens. I've had countless lucids where I lost lucidity because I got caught up struggling with something. I recently started going with my plan B or plan C whenever I found myself having these issues. I think the feeling of failure while IN the lucid dream causes one to lose focus, and that's when the lucidity starts to fail. So it's important to have other things on your to-do list. I worded that shitty because I'm thinking about food right now really bad lol sorry. Hope I made sense.

----------


## covlad96

> Man, I hate when that happens. I've had countless lucids where I lost lucidity because I got caught up struggling with something. I recently started going with my plan B or plan C whenever I found myself having these issues. I think the feeling of failure while IN the lucid dream causes one to lose focus, and that's when the lucidity starts to fail. So it's important to have other things on your to-do list. I worded that shitty because I'm thinking about food right now really bad lol sorry. Hope I made sense.



Hahaha yeahh it made sense. I usually would have other stuff to do on my to-do list. But this dreams was like on the lower levels of lucidity and I couldn't really think properly about what I was doing.

*MILD Day 18 and 19*

I have been going to sleep at about 11:00 and waking up at 07:00 for these days. I've only recalled one dream over these two days. One night I done dream incubation and just mantras the other I just done mantras. I have been busy with my grandads birthday and recently starting sixth form so haven't focused to on lucid dreaming. But I will start properly today again and I think I will also start practicing WILD today as well. I will go to sleep earlier at about half 10 so I can attempt a WBTB.  :smiley:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Hahaha yeahh it made sense. I usually would have other stuff to do on my to-do list. But this dreams was like on the lower levels of lucidity and I couldn't really think properly about what I was doing.



I totally understand. And I should practice what I preach more, because just this morning I had a WILD where I was so set on changing the fucking weather that I missed the chance to make it, oh I dunno, a cool LD about rain. I mean, I could have done anything +positive+ once I realized that I was wasting all my energy trying to fix some stupid detail.

Anyway, good luck on the WILD attempts and please let me know how it goes!

----------


## covlad96

> just this morning I had a WILD where I was so set on changing the fucking weather that I missed the chance to make it, oh I dunno, a cool LD about rain. I mean, I could have done anything +positive+ once I realized that I was wasting all my energy trying to fix some stupid detail.



Ahhh unlucky man. I hate getting caught up in them silly things. Haha but I do hate when the weathers being a prick in my dreams as well.

*MILD Day 20*

I went to sleep just after 11:00 and I set an alarm for 4 or half 4 for my WBTB. I then woke up at 07:00. I done my dream incubation and mantras before finally going to sleep. I recorded two dreams. One was a pretty long one for a school night.

*WILD Day 1* 

I woke up naturally just before the alarm. So I turned that alarm off and went toilet. I woke up sneezing and with a blocked nose, so I sorted that out. I then went and wrote my notes on my dream and then started my WILD attempt. However it wasn't much of an attempt  ::lol::  I think I counted to about 2 then I must of fell asleep. I just don't remember anything. Oh well, I can only get better!  :smiley:

----------


## covlad96

Right I've been quite lazy the last week. I don't know if its been because of starting school or what. I haven't been writing that much in my dj through the night. I wake up and I won't write it down. I haven't hardly been doing much awareness. So today is the day where I read some tutorials, gain some motivation and start properly again now I've had my first week back.

*MILD Day 21*

I went to sleep at I think about 10:45. I done mantras I think but I was so tired I can't remember doing it.  I woke up at 06:50 to go down to my paper round. I had a good dream but I didn't write it down! I then went to sleep at maybe 07:20. Tried WILD and woke up properly at about 12. I didn't write down them dreams either!

*WILD Day 2*

I went to start WILD and I laid down started counting. But I fell asleep really quickly again. I will give it a more determined better attempt tonight!

----------


## paigeyemps

Hmm you can try doing some mnemonics for remembering your dreams, so you don't have to write them down in the middle of the night. Basically when you wake up in the night, you just remember certain objects in the dream and hold on to that, and when you wake up for real, you can remember it, and recall the rest of the dream. I do this a lot, because I always get too tired writing it down in the middle of the night. 

Good luck  :smiley:

----------


## covlad96

> Hmm you can try doing some mnemonics for remembering your dreams, so you don't have to write them down in the middle of the night. Basically when you wake up in the night, you just remember certain objects in the dream and hold on to that, and when you wake up for real, you can remember it, and recall the rest of the dream. I do this a lot, because I always get too tired writing it down in the middle of the night. 
> 
> Good luck



I done this last night. I seem to keep forgetting my first dream I have wrote down when I wake up in the morning. So what I done when I wrote it down just made it clear to myself what happened and that I will remember it. It actually worked so thank you!  :smiley:  

I have got back in the hang of writing in my dream journal, its just that with school its quite difficult to keep my awareness up. I start doing it then I get distracted and forget about it or something silly like that. 

*MILD Day 23*

I done my dream incubation and I had another non lucid dream which I have been incubating about. I then said mantras. I ended up recalling 2 dreams.

*WILD Day 3 and 4*

So on Sunday morning I woke up at 8:15 and I actually had to do a paper round so i couldn't go back to bed straight away. I ended up going to bed at about 09:15 and my WILD attempt was just not good. I was struggling to get back to sleep anyway. 

Last night I set an alarm for 04:00 after going to sleep at 11:30. But I woke up just before so I turned the alarm off. I tried it but I'm terrible when I get uncomfortable, all I want to do is move. I end up thinking I could just say mantras now. Then I end up doing that. I should get used to this uncomfortable thing with practice...

----------


## OpheliaBlue

I know it, WILDs can be a pain sometimes. I wanted to this morning but I was just too tired after a long work weekend with little sleep. WILDs really need that perfect balance of tired + awake + aware. And whenever I'm tooo tired, or I feel too uncomfortable like you mentioned, I don't focus as well. But you got the right idea, and practice is worth it for sure.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Hi my friend, how goes the WILDs? Or just dreams in general?  :smiley:

----------


## covlad96

> Hi my friend, how goes the WILDs? Or just dreams in general?



I've had a two week break. I think I needed it. With starting sixth form my work load has gone up a lot also I have been generally busy. Anyway I had an interesting experience last night. I had SP, I'll try and explain it.

I had got back from school and I was very very tired from the day before because I went to a football match in London and didnt get back to half 1. So when I got home I went to sleep at 4 o clock and woke up at 8 o clock. I actually had a dream in this about like paper getting stuck in my teeth. I woke up then went to go properly to sleep at 12:30. I don't remember what happened but I suddenly became aware. I realised that it felt like a lead blanket had fallen over me and I thought 'Oh, I think this is what SP is. Just stay deadly still.' I haven't been practising anything LD'ing over these 2 weeks so this came as a surprise. Then the next you thing you know there is like a flashing white, like its throbbing. Then started this terrible ringing noise, it was like a really high pitched scream. It scared me at first but then I thought, this isn't to bad. I had a chuckle in my mind because of how weird it was. Then I thought I must try and get in a LD now, I can't waste this opportunity. So i started trying to imagine a beach and me standing on it. Nothing, just these bright lights. Then I remembered something on dreamviews I read. Try eating a apple, how it tastes etc etc. Nothing. Then the ringing stopped. It then felt like my bed was being tipped sideways and I was slipping off it. I reminded myself, I'm not really its just SP.The ringing started I tried to get back to the beach. Nothing. The ringing stopped and started like 5 times.I could feel myself getting closer. I then thought 'What if i'm already in a dream?' I've seen people say this many times on DV. So I thought after like the sixth time of ringing to roll over and open my eyes and RC. The ringing stopped, I rolled over which was surprisingly difficult to do and forced my eyes open which was also difficult. The room was kinda like spinning, it was very trippy. I was unsure about if it was a dream or not. I reality checked and it didnt work  :Sad:  I tried again just to make sure. It was too strange to not be a dream but the RC still didn't work. I sat and thought about this experience. My mum went toilet, I then looked at the time and it was only 01:00! MAD

I never really knew how amazing SP was. Its really weird, never expected it to be like that. Now I know what I'm looking for. I can't wait to experience it more!  ::D:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

It was either SP or you had a poltergeist in your room lol! Nah but seriously, what an interesting experience. I think the more times you experience it, the easier it will be for you to make the transition into an LD, WILD-style. For me, that phase never included much in the way of SP, but I'd get alot of noises, bed doing weird things, demons preventing me from moving an starting the dream. Over time, those things became really reduced to the point where all I get is some mild vibration sensations. That made it easier for me to imagine a scene (pretty much always my bedroom), and then "open my dream eyes" already in a lucid dream. And the bonus is, now that you know what that SP phase feels like, you can do it again and again, and hone in on how to make it work for you, in your own style.

Congrats, what a milestone! And Thank you for not getting all scaredy-pants when you heard the screaming. Some folks get scared right awake from it. But you kept your wits about you... which is an important rational skill to have when working these transitions. Well done all around my friend!

----------


## paigeyemps

Wow, that is indeed a great milestone! I think that something really valuable you learned to do during this experience was convincing yourself that your bed was not really tipping over, and that it was just the sleep paralysis sensations. I think that's not a very easy thing to do, and not a lot of people can comprehend how that works. So to be able to be frank with yourself and really know in your heart "no, this is not real, it's all in my mind", and really believe it, is a really great achievement! Congratulations!  :smiley: 


EDIT: It's almost October! I suggest making a new list of monthly goals you want to achieve, as well as reevaluate your DJ for possible new dream signs or any realizations  ::D:

----------


## Chimpertainment

> I've had a two week break. I think I needed it. With starting sixth form my work load has gone up a lot also I have been generally busy. Anyway I had an interesting experience last night. I had SP, I'll try and explain it.
> 
> I had got back from school and I was very very tired from the day before because I went to a football match in London and didnt get back to half 1. So when I got home I went to sleep at 4 o clock and woke up at 8 o clock. I actually had a dream in this about like paper getting stuck in my teeth. I woke up then went to go properly to sleep at 12:30. I don't remember what happened but I suddenly became aware. I realised that it felt like a lead blanket had fallen over me and I thought 'Oh, I think this is what SP is. Just stay deadly still.' I haven't been practising anything LD'ing over these 2 weeks so this came as a surprise. Then the next you thing you know there is like a flashing white, like its throbbing. Then started this terrible ringing noise, it was like a really high pitched scream. It scared me at first but then I thought, this isn't to bad. I had a chuckle in my mind because of how weird it was. Then I thought I must try and get in a LD now, I can't waste this opportunity. So i started trying to imagine a beach and me standing on it. Nothing, just these bright lights. Then I remembered something on dreamviews I read. Try eating a apple, how it tastes etc etc. Nothing. Then the ringing stopped. It then felt like my bed was being tipped sideways and I was slipping off it. I reminded myself, I'm not really its just SP.The ringing started I tried to get back to the beach. Nothing. The ringing stopped and started like 5 times.I could feel myself getting closer. I then thought 'What if i'm already in a dream?' I've seen people say this many times on DV. So I thought after like the sixth time of ringing to roll over and open my eyes and RC. The ringing stopped, I rolled over which was surprisingly difficult to do and forced my eyes open which was also difficult. The room was kinda like spinning, it was very trippy. I was unsure about if it was a dream or not. I reality checked and it didnt work  I tried again just to make sure. It was too strange to not be a dream but the RC still didn't work. I sat and thought about this experience. My mum went toilet, I then looked at the time and it was only 01:00! MAD
> 
> I never really knew how amazing SP was. Its really weird, never expected it to be like that. Now I know what I'm looking for. I can't wait to experience it more!



Hi Covlad96!
This is where I am at as well with SP. My problem has been that I want to control the experience too much. It seems if you are able to let go of what is happening while maintaining awareness, you might be able to hold on through that stage. I'll let you know how it goes if I make it through anytime soon. 
Always remain relaxed and aware.
Good luck!

----------


## covlad96

I haven't posted anything in a while. As I haven't been practicing Lucid Dreaming or anything. I don't think I have really done anything for a month or two months. I had been busy with lots of stuff.

So unfortunately its back to basics! The night before last night I went to sleep thinking tonight is the night I start recording my dreams, writing them down, getting my recall on track etc. That night to my surprise I had a lucid dream! I really did not expect it so I didn't even really know what to do in it. It lasted quite a while as well. I asked a DC in the dream who helped me get the LD if they were my dream guide. She chuckled and went 'Maybe...' After I woke up from the dream it was the middle of the night and I was tired and thought 'There is no way I will forget any of the details of that dream, I'll record it in the morning.' I did forget the parts of the dream!  ::roll:: 

Then last night I recorded notes for 3 dreams. Which were also quite vivid. After a week of recall i'm starting on the MILD technique again

----------


## Xanous

Hey, colvlad96! Some times a break is a good thing. Very nice job on getting a lucid on the first night back! I hate it when I get too lazy to record a dream. At least you didn't forget the whole lucid. Do you do a basic MILD technique or to do you add things to it? I'd like to know your method. What did you do last night to become lucid? Did you just focus on recall or did you actually try to become lucid?

----------


## CanisLucidus

Outstanding!  I'd say that "back to basics" isn't such a bad thing after all!   :smiley: 

Seriously nice work and congratulations on the lucid.  As for writing down the lucid, hey... lesson learned.  You're back on track now and ready to roll.

----------


## covlad96

> Hey, colvlad96! Some times a break is a good thing. Very nice job on getting a lucid on the first night back! I hate it when I get too lazy to record a dream. At least you didn't forget the whole lucid. Do you do a basic MILD technique or to do you add things to it? I'd like to know your method. What did you do last night to become lucid? Did you just focus on recall or did you actually try to become lucid?



Hello Xanous, well basically when I did my MILD technique before the break I used to some some relaxation techniques. Mostly the flex/tensing muscles and then relaxing them starting at my legs moving upwards etc. I'd then do a short 5/10 minute dream incubation. Then I would say some mantras. It was usually something along the lines of 'Tonight I WILL have a lucid dream' or on a WBTB 'When I fall to sleep I will realise i'm dreaming and do a RC'

Last night I literally done nothing. I didn't even mantra about recall, I just thought tonight I'm starting lucid dreaming again. Thats it really. It could've been just complete luck or the serious thought of getting back on track with lucid dreaming made me have one...  :smiley:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

That's awesome covlad!

You know, and I've said this a million times to other members: Whenever I've taken a break from lucid dreaming for whatever reason, I'll just randomly think one night, "Hey, I haven't had an LD in a while." Then 9 times out of ten I'll have one that night. It's nice to get away from it, then put it in your mind again after a break. So it's probably less luck and more "the serious thought of getting back on track with lucid dreaming" that did it.

Also, welcome back  :smiley:

----------


## covlad96

Hellooooo,

I recorded 6 non lucid dreams the other night on a school night. The night after which was 2 days ago I had a lucid dream. I basically just flew around again. Then last night I recorded no dreams. About to go to sleep now, going to try harder with reality checks tomorrow. Get my awareness back on track with these reality checks. Hopefully I should be back properly in a couple of weeks. I feel motivated again now!  ::D:

----------


## CanisLucidus

> The night after which was 2 days ago I had a lucid dream. I basically just flew around again.



All right, congratulations on the lucid!!  Did you write it down this time?  If not, I encourage you to do it at your next opportunity!  It'll really help cement it in your mind and give you something nice to look back on later.

Enjoy the new motivation... good luck tonight!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Yes, what CL said! Congrats and write it down. Dream Journal entries are like lucid fodder for you (and us)  :tongue2:

----------


## covlad96

> All right, congratulations on the lucid!!  Did you write it down this time?  If not, I encourage you to do it at your next opportunity!  It'll really help cement it in your mind and give you something nice to look back on later.
> 
> Enjoy the new motivation... good luck tonight!



Thank you! I did actually write it down, I do usually write it down. I just got into a stage of being a bit lazy for a few weeks. I posted it into my dreamviews dream journal, which if you wish to read is *here.* Oh! And actually last night I surprisingly had another lucid dream. It didn't last long at all but still it is another lucid dream! The only thing is, I would like my dreams to be a tiny bit more vivid. I mean they don't lack loads of vividness at the moment they're just average. However I still would like to make them a bit more realistic. Do you know anyway I can work on this?

Also what do you think. I write all my dreams in as much detail as I want on this app on my phone called 'Dreamkeeper'. Do you think I should post all these in my dreamviews dream journal or do you think I should post the Lucid and more exciting ones?

----------


## CanisLucidus

Awesome, congratulations on the back-to-back lucids!  That is excellent.  I'll check it out in your DJ as well.

As for vividness, while there are _supposedly_ parts of the sleep cycle where visual clarity is harder to come by, most of the time you can sharpen things up with the right expectation.  If you expect to be able to examine objects in great detail, you'll be able to do so.  In my earliest LDs I would marvel at my hands up-close (or other nearby objects), trying to examine every last detail.  This was mostly just because I was so fascinated but it served to sharpen up the whole scene.  I highly recommend giving that a try, especially with something like your hands.  You'll be amazed at what your mind comes up with.

Lately, I find that expectation is what matters most.  Now that I believe that I _can_ sharpen a scene, I find that I can simply expect for it to happen.  If my confidence is high, it will.  I started in an extremely low-def dream scene in my most recent LD but once I expected it to sharpen up, my mind complied.  The Lucidity Machine - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Another thing people like to do is shout commands at the dream scene.  Most people shout "Clarity now!" or something like that.  I randomly shouted "Super high-def!" in one of my older LDs and that worked, too.  It's just another way of focusing your expectations.  Alone in the Dark - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Oh and as for dream journaling, totally your call!  Your DJ can be whatever you like.  I wound up balking at the work involved in translating from my paper DJ to the electronic DV, so I only post lucid dreams.  (I also sort of liked the idea of my DJ being an authoritative record of _all_ of my lucid dreams, and only that.)  People do it all kinds of ways so go with whatever you like.  Your DJ, your rules.  (Mostly, I guess, ha ha...)

----------


## covlad96

Oooohh I see. I think i'll try the shouting 'clarity now' and really expect it to work when I say it. After reading the journals it does definitely seem that expectation matters the most. I just have to remember to do it in the dreamworld now. When I get lucid it seems like I forget what I want to do. So I end up flying or something like that. Also I seem to randomly worry that I'm going to wake up and this can kinda spoil me having fun. I don't know why I do this, it just happens  :smiley:

----------


## covlad96

The night before last I wrote down 2 dreams, one was quite vivid. Last night I wrote down 1 which was also kind of vivid. I'm recalling dreams now, just need to start practicing things which will actually get me lucid. Think I'll read a tutorial on MILDs now and start practicing from tonight onwards  :smiley:

----------


## covlad96

Haven't got much to report on this. Just been recalling about 1-2 dreams a night, that's about all for now :p

----------


## Chimpertainment

> When I get lucid it seems like I forget what I want to do. So I end up flying or something like that. Also I seem to randomly worry that I'm going to wake up and this can kinda spoil me having fun. I don't know why I do this, it just happens



Expectation is definitely an amazing tool for lucid dreaming. Its everything you need for dream control among other things.
Using MILD techniques is a very good idea. 

Check this video out, it has a lot of great advice for MILD and lucid dreaming in general...

----------


## covlad96

I agree MILD is a very good idea. Its also my favorite method so I will be starting it again tonight. What I am going to do from now on is do what I done before. Which is where I posted in here 'MILD - Day 1' etc. I will write times I go to bed and wake up, how many dreams I recalled, if I practiced awareness through the day and what I done with my MILD technique before bed. I found last time I done this it really helped me keep motivated and get lucid dreams. I can see my progress as well which helped a lot. So that's what I'm going to do again  :smiley:

----------


## covlad96

MILD - Day 1

I started to begin my MILD process at about 1 in the morning. The reason being I stopped up for a cd to come out at midnight then I listened to it. I then woke up at about 8:30. I wrote down 1 dream. During my MILD process it didn't go too well. When I was doing the dream incubation part I fell asleep. I'm going to sit up tonight, maybe. I done a bit of awarness through the day, not much, about a couple or minutes or so. Anyway I'm going to sleep soon and I can't see me going to sleep untill about half 12 as I have some work to do for tomorrow morning  :Sad:

----------

